# Home Made Dog Food



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I found the advice at DogAware.com: Homemade Diets for Dogs very helpful. The basic principles are: 
Make animal protein at least half the diet, preferably more.
Use a variety of protein sources - chicken, beef, lamb, eggs, etc (if you are coping with possible allergies or intolerances obviously introduce them one at a time, spaced well apart).
Include organs, especially liver - around 5 - 10% organ to 90 - 95% meat.
Add calcium if you are not feeding bones - half a teaspoonful of ground eggshell per pound of meat, or 800-1000mg of a suitable supplement.
Feed oily fish at least once a week - eg sardines, salmon, mackerel, but not tuna - canned is excellent - feed complete with bones.


----------

